# Twincat 3 - Fehler beim senden des AMS kommandos



## NioNio (9 April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe in Windows 8.1-64bit das Twincat 3.1-Engineering installiert. Allerdings bekomme ich immer folgendes Fehler:

TwinCat System (1000): Fehler beim senden des AMS-kommandos >> init4<ßRtime: Start interrupt:Ticker started >> AdsWarning: 4115 (0x1013, Rtime: system clock setup fails)

das Bild von der Fehlermeldung ist im Anhang zu finden. 

Ich habe versucht, das win8settick.bat laufen zu lassen, allerdings hat nichts gebracht.

Wäre es ganz nett von euch, wenn ihr mir hilft. 

MfG,
Nio

Lösung gefunden:
- Check Intel intel vt-x in bios oder mit intel-processor identification utility
wenn noch mal nicht geklappt:
- deinstallieren antiviren ( ich habe avast verwendet )


----------



## MFreiberger (10 März 2022)

Moin,

ja, ich weiß, alter Thread. Aber ich stehe vor dem gleiche Problem.
Nur kann ich nicht mal eben so den Virenscanner deaktivieren oder deinstallieren. Dieser ist von unserer IT eingerichtet und da habe ich nur eingeschräkte Möglichkeiten.

Aber bedeutet das, dass TwinCat 3 nicht so einfach zu starten ist (wie z.B. TIA )?

Hat Jeman noch eine alternative Lösung zu dem o.g. Vorschlag?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (10 März 2022)

Update:

bei mir hat es geholfen, die "win8settick.bat" auszuführen und ein ReBoot durchzuführen.

VG


----------



## Guga (10 März 2022)

Für die Runtime gibt es einige Systemvoraussetzungen - verständlicherweise. Ohne jetzt die exakte Meldung zu kennen ist dir nicht zu helfen.
Es wird noch ein TwinCAT als UserMode geben dass hier auf kosten der Echtzeit viel entspannter ist.

Die Entwicklungsversion (Engineering) hat keine Einschränkungen.

Guga


----------



## Fx64 (10 März 2022)

Hallo, TwinCAT schon auf einem isolierten Core laufen gelassen?

Viele Grüße


----------

